# Pix from Michigan meet up



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!! It looks like fun! I wish I had been there! I was meeting with my breeder for 2 hours and it went really well, sorry I had to miss the meet  I really wanted to see my pug with all of your tall dogs, lol. I don't think he would have gotten wet.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a nice time and the weather looks perfect....


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Thanks for the pics!! It looks like fun! I wish I had been there! I was meeting with my breeder for 2 hours and it went really well, sorry I had to miss the meet  I really wanted to see my pug with all of your tall dogs, lol. I don't think he would have gotten wet.


We were hoping everything was going well with the breeder. Glad to hear it. We missed having you there but knew where you were and hoped your absence was good news.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like great fun!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great batch of pictures. Must have been a blast for everyone and everydog. What a great looking bunch. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like another great meetup!!!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

That looks like it's so much fun, I'm so sorry I had to miss it. Maybe next time....

Please keep me on the mailing list.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Always glad to see so many happy Goldens and happy parents.

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Great pictures... and you got them up soooo fast too! Thanks for a wonderful day, it was nice meeting all you guys including Barrooooo (don't really know the correct spelling)... Too bad I didn't bring a camera this time... can't wait to see the pictures everyone else took though...  

WAH! I missed the group photo you guys took in the parking lot... I guess its a case of "You snooze, you lose".


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great photos! Look at all those leaves


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... you WERE quick Tracey =)

Here's our first installment...

Barrooo









Geddy caught up to this little guy on the walk...









And immediately went into "play" mode!









Barrooo butt hehe









Devil-Geddy









Big dog... Big stick









Big stick that all others want lol!









Barroo and small friend









Linus and small friend



















cutie


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

How fun! Looks like a perfect day!!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks like you had a good time! Great pictures!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like you guy's had a lot of fun, great pictures, beautiful Golden's and Barrooo


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

second installment...

Beautiful girl of sophie,sadie,hannah's mom









unfortunately bad capture of a beautiful Neuf









Tink peekin'









Leaning Tinkerbell!!




































Geddy and Tink with a VERY sweet doberman









Linus being darn cute!


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

You got such great pictures. Our camera isn't great, we had a new one and went camping...... now we cant find it, hopefully next camping season will turn up a long lost brand new camera LOL.

Great pics of Baroo, she had a blast, her and Linus are still sleeping.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Third Installment...

Geddy and Tink... they really seemed to stick together today =)









Go Tink... Go!









Barroo met a beautiful boy today... and Linus was trying to decide if he needed to chaperone the introductions lol!









Sid... "still waiting" lol!!









Tuckered Tink









Sophie waits until the ball is gone, and then she wants dad to throw the chuckit lol!









Baby golden... Wiley... 10 weeks (eeek I know!)









Baaroo kept right up... then she finally decided a rest was in order









and some belly tickles from daddy









Which really made Linus chuckle


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fourth and final Installment...

Sweeeeeet Tinkerbell









Poor Soph was gettin' hassled by this little guy!









BIG, HUGE pug we met









Sid... starved for attention









Soph... our little girl is growin' up!









And Geddy now... barely able to hold her head up lol!!









~the end~


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It was so very great to meet up with our golden friends... new and old!! Linus's family and Sophie,Sadie&Hannah's Mom... I'm glad we were able meet you and your furry crews... such sweet kids... each and every one of them!! Rena450... I'm so sorry but I didn't see you at all... hope we didn't miss you! Pugmomwantsgolden... so do you have your puppy on order now?? How exciting! Can't wait to meet you both... hopefully we can at the next one!

thanks again to everyone who was able to come out... we had an absolutely wonderful time... sunshine... water... good weather and lots of goldens... who could ask for more???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time and those are great pictures. Everyone's dogs look very happy to be there.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Sandra, those are great photos. Looks like everyone had a great time....as usual. The Michigan group is growing...yeah!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It was a great time. Tink slept most of the way home. At 8 she decided the couch wasn't comfortable enough and went into to bed. Great pictures everyone and I'll get mine up tonight.


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Waaaaaaahhhhhh:bawling:. . . . . . .looks like we missed a really good time. The park looks so nice, big and even a pond. The pictures are great.
We have a dog park close to us but it is very small.

I'm feeling real bad that we had to miss a wonderful chance to meet all of you and your "kids". 
Oakleys staph infection looks like it is starting to come back (under his tail, of all places), so it was a wash down with a medicated shampoo . . . . in the morning. I'm calling the vet (again) today.

If you plan another one this winter, please, please let me know.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fran... we had 9 dogs total... just not all at the same time. But just think... next year we may even get into the 10's of dogs lol!

Marsha... seriously? Geddy found the bed too... guess the floor just wasn't good enough after all that hard play lol!

Rena450... I hope that Oakley is feeling better soon. Poor kid. Also, I feel relieved that we didn't miss you... I was nervous that we left before you got there!


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a great time. I wish we could have been there. Please remember us the next time everyone is getting together. I know Maggie would have had a great time playing and I would love to meet everyone. Thanks for the pics. I loved looking at them. I hope everyone has a safe winter.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Yes, thank you soooo much for the pics! What a great time and I'm so sorry I missed it, but for good reason  Yes, we have our breeder lined up and hopefully we'll hear that pups are in the making very soon. She's being bred this week, so fingers crossed.
Thanks so much for the good wishes.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures! Looks like a great time


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

mrod said:


> Looks like everyone had a great time. I wish we could have been there. Please remember us the next time everyone is getting together. I know Maggie would have had a great time playing and I would love to meet everyone...


I would have loved to have met Maggie, since I do know some things about her... I hope she has fully recovered from her illness. It really is a lot of fun if you enjoy watching your Golden enjoying herself in the company of other dogs... and then us owners just hang-out interacting with all the dogs and each other. We've now had four of these events and contrary to what some people might think... we have NEVER talked 'forum politics' at any of these events... it's really just all about the dogs. And its not just about Goldens either as we also talk to anyone there who wants to talk dogs. Hope you can make it next time...

Sandra, those are really sharp looking pictures you took there... however, did I detect a bit of mud-slung onto the lens in some of those pictures? Hmmmm, I wonder how that could've possibly happened?

And Marsha.... I'm anxiously awaiting your pictures...

And Rena450 and pugsmomwantsgolden (who I began referring to yesterday as the "Pug Lady")... we did circle the pond looking for Goldens and Pugs hoping we didn't miss you guys. You really don't want to miss the next one.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Monomer... yup! haha... Geddy had done some drive by water flinging lol! I was so sad when I saw that most of the photos had a water drop. Oh well... now I know to check my lens in future!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well at least you can say the pictures you took were 100% better than the ones I took...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... you REALLY need to remember your camera!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Looks like you all had alot of fun, and what a beautiful day it was for you all!

Injoyed all your shots, and seeing your dogs. There all just pretty and sweet as ever.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Monomer... yup! haha... Geddy had done some drive by water flinging lol! I was so sad when I saw that most of the photos had a water drop. Oh well... now I know to check my lens in future!


I had that too! But having experienced it, I remembered to check the lens several times yesterday. And I'm working on the pics.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

monomer said:


> Well at least you can say the pictures you took were 100% better than the ones I took...


Next time we're going to remind you everyday for a week ahead of time "got your camera?"


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

monomer said:


> Well at least you can say the pictures you took were 100% better than the ones I took...


In mathematical terms the photos were infinitely better then yours, since you did not have any (just kidding).

Those were all great photos. I felt like I was actually there.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Pictures!*

Syd, Geddy, Tink, Sophie, & new friends









Syd









Tink yep it smells









Tink & a goldendoodle









Well...It's a water shot


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*more...*

Tink & Sophie(?) at shore Syd & Geddy(?) swimming









new friends









Sophie & Syd fetching the ball. What a great pond!









Tink, Sophie, & a poodle









Goldens!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*almost done*

Tink, Syd, & Sophie?









Linus, Geddy, & Tink gotta have some love!









Linus, Kristal, Tink & Baroo









Geddy & Friend









Tired Tink & wet Kristal


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*all done*

WET Goldens! And Syd waiting for the ball.









Splish Splash! Geddy, Tink, & a doberman









Tink & Geddy's face. They were close today.









Baroo & Tink









Tink drying off...slowly


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Whooopie... love all the pics Marsha!!!!! Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww Marsha.... you're photos turned out wonderfully!! I esp. love Tink and Baroo!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is feeling a little self-concious tonight. She looks so FAT in some of the pictures.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Awwwwww, that's so funny! I think she looks like a beauty queen


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Tinkerbell is feeling a little self-concious tonight. She looks so FAT in some of the pictures.


That's why she posed with Baroo sooo often, makes her look skinny compared to Baroo's.... well should we say...... expanded back side. LOL


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pictures, Looks like a good time, i love that in a couple different sets of pics is Syd waiting ... someone please throw that boy a ball. LOL too cute ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

great pictures and a great time, to bad my son didn't understand off leash park, i was so disappointed that he wouldn't let sophie and sadie off leash, couldn't say much to him or he may have left me at the park with 4 dogs. thanks sandra for helping me get the wild one in the park and thanks everyone for the pictures. hannah and faith after on the ride home. next year, plan it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sophie,Sadie,Hannah's mom... oh no! I was so worried that you guys came to the park and that it wasn't at all what you were expecting, and were disappointed. Next year get them all in the car... and I'm sure one of the others will give you their cell numbers (I say others b/c we don't have one lol)... once you get in the parking lot we'll come and help you get them all in the park. Can do the same thing to exit. All in all, I'm pretty sure that Faith had fun... that girl didn't stop running once hehe! She looks pretty pooped in the car too lol! All of your girls are just gorgeous... and I'm so glad you could make it, so that you can see what a beautiful place it is!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes we can definitely help you get the dogs into the park. And I normally bring my daughter so she can help also.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Tinkerbell is feeling a little self-concious tonight. She looks so FAT in some of the pictures.


That's funny... just tell Tink that the camera does add 15 lbs.

For some reason your comment reminds me of a 'bear' my wife has (she's a collector). It's a female bear wearing a pair of jeans... she has her head turned around and looking backwards with a caption (a sign) reading "Do these jeans make my butt look big?"


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell appreciates all the nice comments. : 

Went for a weigh in at the vet this afternoon and she is down to 60 pounds. Which means she has lost 5 in the last 3 weeks. She thinks she is done but I think we'll try for a couple more. Good thing she loves salad.

And Monomer I have to caption a few pictures from Sunday like your wife's bear. 

Does my butt look fat here?









I think my butt looks better in this picture.


----------

